

India to emerge as largest global talent provider - pnr
http://www.ey.com/IN/en/Newsroom/News-releases/EY-Press-Release-India-to-emerge-as-largest-global-talent-provider

======
known
Indian education system is designed to create Employees, not Employers.
Business/trade/commerce is exclusively reserved to
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bania_%28caste%29](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bania_%28caste%29)
for the past 2000 years in India.

